# Arnis Seminar - London ON, May 15



## Emtherion (May 8, 2004)

Looking forward to attending this seminar in London at London Martial Arts (www.lmaschool.com)!

I can hardly wait to find out what 'off hand' training is! 

James
(Ya, I am new to this  ... <smile>)


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 9, 2004)

Emtherion said:
			
		

> Looking forward to attending this seminar in London at London Martial Arts (www.lmaschool.com)!
> 
> I can hardly wait to find out what 'off hand' training is!
> 
> ...




James,

Off hand training means the training of the left hand when the primary weapon is in the right hand. I use the Stick and dagger to assist in this. Putting the dagger in, seems to make the options open up for people.

 :asian:


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (May 10, 2004)

hello, anyone passing by windsor to go to this seminar?!   :ultracool


----------

